# Adresszeile usw. ausblenden



## Grisu (4. April 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Link erstelle der ein neues Browserfenster öffnet und zwar ohne Adresszeile usw.??


----------



## Quentin (4. April 2002)

1) window.open
2) suchfunktion
3) WEBMASTER TUTORIALS
4) selfhtml

mag jez unhöflich klingen, aber das wurde schon so extrem oft gefragt....


----------

